# Oliveros LTD Oliveros Gold Bourbon Toro (Tubo) Cigar Review - Bourbon?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked this cigar, but to say that it tasted like Bourbon would not be true (IMHO). That's been my experience with most cigars infused with diffe...

Read the full review here: Oliveros LTD Oliveros Gold Bourbon Toro (Tubo) Cigar Review - Bourbon?


----------

